# 2009 Rik's Book - Models Sought



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

As we approach the best part of our 2009 fishing season, be sure to send Rik photos of you and your catches that are caught as a result of his book. The current book has more than twenty 2coolers pictured with their catches and this number should more than double in the 2010 edition.

The 2009 book is chock full of waypoints that Rik assures are "spot on". Rik is RSNAP here on 2cool.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

*OK, I'll Go First*

Here is a shot of my daughter's largest red snapper caught on one of Rik's numbers on June 1 this year.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Here is chad at one of spots in riks book










This 31 incher was caught when rik went out in my boat and tuned my sounder.










This was caught on the way to one of the spots in Riks book, Does it count?


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Photos*

Looks like two spots are already locked up!
Mike


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

I'm pretty sure I have a picture of Casey C. somewhere with a fish.

(Sorry, had to do it. I was in Mexico all week and missed the big thread yesterday)


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

James Howell said:


> I'm pretty sure I have a picture of Casey C. somewhere with a fish.
> 
> (Sorry, had to do it. I was in Mexico all week and missed the big thread yesterday)


:rotfl:


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*What a suprise*



James Howell said:


> I'm pretty sure I have a picture of Casey C. somewhere with a fish.
> 
> (Sorry, had to do it. I was in Mexico all week and missed the big thread yesterday)


Gosh James! Do not be shy! Post that pic with casy & fish. I know I will be impressed. I missed it also. We see where you & case come down. 
When Mike Redman made the first post on my 09 book cassy comment was something like "Great, just what we need - another # book". 
Casy on # " I just asked for # when I need them"

Guess not everyone is the son of a wealthy party boat owner and he and
you hate that I have given # out that he must own. Oh - and you on my book "The # are mostly gereric" Well you are wrong again! Rik
P.S. I got close enough to you once to see your Sounder & could tell you need my help.


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks Guys for your support! Some think I gave away 2much this year in 09.
The strain of my 2010 book will surley be 2much for the weak @ heart! Rik


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Rik, not looking to get in a ******* match with you. Drink another cup of coffee and chill out. I know you found a lot of your numbers, I also know several captains have sold numbers to you, to me, to Carl, and to everybody on the gulf coast. Casey has a monstrous book, but he does have a few spots that up til now were known by very, very few people. Some of them were in your newest book. I'm pretty sure several copies of two former party boat captains logs are in circulation (actually heard one was sold for about 10K two or three years ago). And I have no idea what your talking about on my sounder, you apparently don't know me, because I haven't owned a boat in over three years (been a little busy overseas).



Rsnap said:


> Gosh James! Do not be shy! Post that pic with casy & fish. I know I will be impressed. I missed it also. We see where you & case come down.
> When Mike Redman made the first post on my 09 book cassy comment was something like "Great, just what we need - another # book".
> Casy on # " I just asked for # when I need them"
> 
> ...


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Purpose*

The goal of this thread was to ask for photos to be used for Rik's next edition in his book. There is no doubt Rik's book has many hot spots, including waypoints that were formerly known to very few people. Rik is not a guide - his goal is to provide tools to the occasional fisherman (whether beginner or advanced) who want the benefit of someone who has logged tens of thousands of hours to help fisherman catch more and better quality fish. As it was mentioned, some of these individual spots were sold by many people at premiums (sometimes more than $1000 for a spot). It is amazing that the average fisherman can now get the benefit of an entire book with more than 700 spots for about $60. It is a success story that Hotrod and others have become such adept offshore fisherman in as little as three years due to Rik's book.

Back to the thread - because many of us have benefitted from Rik's books over the last three decades, he wants to post photos of people (especially 2coolers) in future editions. Rik already has photo candidates (models) from a half dozen people and is looking for more.

Anyone who has Rik's 2009 book has a real gem and perhaps the best offshore investment they have ever made.

Mike


----------



## On A Mission (May 24, 2004)

*Back to the Point*

Man....... Cabin Fever is running rampant.

Rick,

Here is a picture from one of your spots on June 1st this year. You are welcome to use it.

In the what it is worth department I've haven't had any dealing with you since 2004 but when I did contact you I was impressed with your williness to help out with advice (Sounder setting) in addition to your book. I find it very disappointing that things have come to this point and for one wish that it would stop and get back to help each other out with fishing and boat maintenance issues. I am sure we all have enough of them!


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Wrong again*



James Howell said:


> Rik, not looking to get in a ******* match with you. Drink another cup of coffee and chill out. I know you found a lot of your numbers, I also know several captains have sold numbers to you, to me, to Carl, and to everybody on the gulf coast. Casey has a monstrous book, but he does have a few spots that up til now were known by very, very few people. Some of them were in your newest book. I'm pretty sure several copies of two former party boat captains logs are in circulation (actually heard one was sold for about 10K two or three years ago). And I have no idea what your talking about on my sounder, you apparently don't know me, because I haven't owned a boat in over three years (been a little busy overseas).


Of course you wanted a match! Got just what I expected from you -
Thanks! I have never purchased # from anyone. Name one. I do know you. I did get close enough to see your sounder (never said it was last 3 years) and I do not drink coffie. If You or casx cun can prove any charges then sue me. If not shut up! Rik


----------



## ReefDonkey (Jul 1, 2004)

Cage match! Give me a dime on Rick! :work:


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

If you got close enough to see my sounder, even over three years ago, you had to be on my boat, which I know I never invited you on. It was a six inch Furuno screen that you couldn't even look at from the side. So what were you doing on my boat?


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

On A Mission said:


> Man....... Cabin Fever is running rampant.
> 
> Rick,
> 
> ...


Thanks! I guess I had a good reading in 2004 ! Rik


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

ReefDonkey said:


> Cage match! Give me a dime on Rick! :work:


I am done with you on the board. Had to reply to all your false charges!
Please name the first of many that sold me # or lets do the cage match.
You and I know you are not telling the truth. I am calling you! Name one!
Rik
PS Call or come by James or Casey, but not here, just like Mont said.
Rik 281 545 2463 - 118 Willoughby ct. Richmond Texas


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

I believe you quoted the wrong fellow there. And where did I "charge" you with anything? Since you apparently know me so well, give me a call, and we can discuss off the internet.


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

I also know several captains have sold numbers to you, to me, to Carl, and to everybody on the gulf coast. 

(I reilly am done ) I just had to point out some of the charges once again. You are changing the subjuct because you are not telling the truth. No one will back what you said. Name one or shut up! Rik


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Your own words, not mine. I'm done too. Oh yeah, one other thing, C2 wreck.

_How do I get my readings? My first books were in Loran (Snapper 101)
thirty years ago. I started out using dead reckoning. That was tough!
Loran A came along and we thought that was great then C! My books are 
modeled after my log (Sounder images & fish caught plus discription of
how large or small & easy or hard to find). Spent lots of time on Shrimper
hangs. My 102 book had Loran & GPS. Over time I got good @ marine 
electronics. Found lots of new spots on 2coolers boats while running fast.
They look a lot different @ speed! __*There are lots of revenge lists from 
party boats around. Most are Loran*. My log is very complete. I have lots
of hand written readings with dates and Sounder Images_.


----------



## Casey C (Dec 7, 2004)

Rik, Why haven't you responded to my pm? I know there are lists out there from some of our captains. Just wanted to know which one you got your hands on. Not charging you with anything, just would appreciate an answer.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm usually a thread killer and this thread seems to be as good a victim as any.:work:

Let me start by saying that if someone put out a book of numbers in Carolina, I would be the first inline to buy it, even with 20 years of work under my belt. I have every map and chart ever published about my waters. Some numbers are good on some maps and some are good on others, but no one source is 100% accurate or complete. And.... some bottom gets covered up, while other bottom gets uncovered.

That being said, a piece of new bottom or a new number is always the most productive. Over the weekend we found two new spots. One in 350-400 that was covered in groupers and tiles. The other one was a mud flat in 130' of water that we caught and released approx 6,000lbs of jacks off in 5 hours.

You just can't buy that stuff, but reference points never hurt. Its the stuff that I find in between the known points that are always solid gold. Get yourselves a 1kw through hull transducer and you will find more new spots than you will be able to fish this year, even hitting a different ones every trip.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Here two 2 coolers on my boat at Riks spot with an Aj.

Then Chad with my wife's 1st Snapper for 2009 on Riks spot.


Back to the original post!


----------



## Pecos (Feb 20, 2006)

DANG! This is getting good! Only one way to resolve this tempest in a teapot and all remain friends. *I call for a FISHOFF!!!!!!!!!!!*:work:

Rik and me on my boat...Casey C and J Howell on the sumpin' over 29' but under 37'. 24 hour time limit. Best 2 man limit takes the grand prize! I am talking no poop, good ol' Texas combat fishing! May the team with the best numbers win.:biggrin:

*LET"S GET IT ON!!!!!!!:slimer:*

*Pecos*


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Your thread was a charge/& now charge about pm?*



Casey C said:


> Rik, Why haven't you responded to my pm? I know there are lists out there from some of our captains. Just wanted to know which one you got your hands on. Not charging you with anything, just would appreciate an answer.


No pm in my box Casey - no bs just ask Mont if you do not belive me.
Rik
PS Did your thread that is shut down (you started) not charge me with 
publishing several of your private spots? I thought that was the point.
I am still waiting for James to announce the captains names that sold
me readings. That will never happen because it is false. Do not pm me.
Call me like you should have to start with. Thanks again! You guys are 
selling more books than ever for me.


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

Pecos said:


> DANG! This is getting good! Only one way to resolve this tempest in a teapot and all remain friends. *I call for a FISHOFF!!!!!!!!!!!*:work:
> 
> Rik and me on my boat...Casey C and J Howell on the sumpin' over 29' but under 37'. 24 hour time limit. Best 2 man limit takes the grand prize! I am talking no poop, good ol' Texas combat fishing! May the team with the best numbers win.:biggrin:
> 
> ...


Sounds like fun, but considering these 2 guys started this mess and will not give a straight reply, I want nothing to do with them. Rik


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Thanks again guys!*

Getting back to the real subjuct before the hi jack of Mikes thread -
Thanks so much for the pics and support! Rik


----------



## tunahunter (May 19, 2008)

*Rik's the man! Here are some pics*

Picture from one of Rik's spots last summer.Cool thing was , the 1st time I met him was at this spot in his book 75 miles out of Sabine, while he was on another boat. I few nice snapps from that day!


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

*here are a few pics*

These fish all came off one of Riks spots this season. I could tell you which one but you will have more fun finding it yourself! LOL


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Thanks !*

Thanks for including the Garmin sounder pic! I could use some good Sounder shots! It is hard to get a good sounder pic without reflection. Rik


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

tunahunter said:


> Picture from one of Rik's spots last summer.Cool thing was , the 1st time I met him was at this spot in his book 75 miles out of Sabine, while he was on another boat. I few nice snapps from that day!


Thanks Adam! Wow! I remember how nice the water and fishing was that day. Rik


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Great picture!*



On A Mission said:


> Man....... Cabin Fever is running rampant.
> 
> Rick,
> 
> ...


Thanks for a great picture that will for sure make 2010! Rik


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Thanks!*



buzzard bill said:


> Here is a shot of my daughter's largest red snapper caught on one of Rik's numbers on June 1 this year.


Great pic! Thanks for your support! Rik


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Thanks!*



Hotrod said:


> Here two 2 coolers on my boat at Riks spot with an Aj.
> 
> Then Chad with my wife's 1st Snapper for 2009 on Riks spot.
> 
> Back to the original post!


Thanks Hotrod! Nice! Rik


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Thanks!*



nelson6500 said:


> Here is chad at one of spots in riks book
> 
> This 31 incher was caught when rik went out in my boat and tuned my sounder.
> 
> This was caught on the way to one of the spots in Riks book, Does it count?


Great picture all! No bs when shown next to the measure! Rik


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Rsnap said:


> Thanks for including the Garmin sounder pic! I could use some good Sounder shots! It is hard to get a good sounder pic without reflection. Rik


Rik, Here is a sounder pic of the east fertilizer barge. The is off Tunahunters sounder. Looks like Ike actually exposed it quite bit. I don't remember it showing up this well before the storm.


----------



## jam1227 (Nov 2, 2007)

i just want too know when , where, and how to get the book!!!!!


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

with Riks #`s you really dont need a sounder, they are just fun to play with
thanks for the business Rik


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

So Mike, You want some "models"???? I will have a few models pics, & it won't be the mugs of 2cooler dudes. I will need some ABA's ( airline lingo...for able bodied assistants) as deckies. Probably at least 1 deckie per trip. I have quite a few "stew" females, that want to get out & fish this summer. We will hit Riks spots, & post up. I do think the first pic on this post is a sure fire 2cooler model pic.


----------



## laguna24 (Jun 16, 2004)

not a snapper, but caught on one of Riks spots snapper fishing!


----------



## tunahunter (May 19, 2008)

*spots*

here is one of Tony's dodo that was caught off Rik's spot near the barges three weeks ago. Water was blue there then.

And what looks like an old snapper caught south of there. Great spots to fish!







Thanks Rik!


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

Nice dorado and snapper, Adam! Tony's nice shirt will never be the same after that bull !


----------



## John Thomas Dusek (Oct 19, 2004)

Is it just me, or does anybody elses eyes hurt after reading rik's comments? And rik, you really should learn to spell Casey's name right, just common courtesy.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

John Thomas Dusek said:


> Is it just me, or does anybody elses eyes hurt after reading rik's comments? And rik, you really should learn to spell Casey's name right, just common courtesy.


I think its just you. Why don't you check your punctuation before posting, just common courtesy.:ac550:


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> I think its just you. Why don't you check your punctuation before posting, just common courtesy.:ac550:


ZING!


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

*You can fill in the blank with how many people got 'owned' on this thread!*

We call this the 'Jamaican Honeymoon'!


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Cru said:


> Nice dorado and snapper, Adam! Tony's nice shirt will never be the same after that bull !


Cru, That is Adam's patented bled them when you gaff them method. Every fish he gaffed that days bled like that. Not sure how he managed to hit those big arteries each time but he never missed! Just remember if you fish with him to hold the fish closer to the camera. Makes them look bigger and you don't look like you spent the day in a slaughter house when you get home. LOL


----------



## otte (Apr 3, 2005)

How bout this !


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> I think its just you. Why don't you check your punctuation before posting, just common courtesy.:ac550:


 POW!, SLAP!, POOF! from 2cool Ninja #2!


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you rik your book has provided us with many many great catches like this one here


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Picture perfect*

Keep the photos coming!

Remember, do not destroy the original file size of the photo. When you reduce the file size of photos to be used on the Internet, be sure to save the original, which is about one megabyte in size. Only original file sizes can be used for the book.

If I can get Mahiseeker to wipe off the white makeup off his nose, he will be in the 2010 book! We all know he is the grouper workhorse of 2cool.

Mike


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi James, I have traded for numbers with friends over the years, but who sold me numbers? I worked very hard over the last twenty years to have what I have. 
Thanks,
Carl



James Howell said:


> Rik, not looking to get in a ******* match with you. Drink another cup of coffee and chill out. I know you found a lot of your numbers, I also know several captains have sold numbers to you, to me, to Carl, and to everybody on the gulf coast. Casey has a monstrous book, but he does have a few spots that up til now were known by very, very few people. Some of them were in your newest book. I'm pretty sure several copies of two former party boat captains logs are in circulation (actually heard one was sold for about 10K two or three years ago). And I have no idea what your talking about on my sounder, you apparently don't know me, because I haven't owned a boat in over three years (been a little busy overseas).


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Rik, you did teach me how to hardspot fish twenty years ago, but I did take it to another level from hard work and many hours on the water. I worked my butt off to get where I did. Please let me know who I bought numbers from. 
Carl



Rsnap said:


> I also know several captains have sold numbers to you, to me, to Carl, and to everybody on the gulf coast.
> 
> (I reilly am done ) I just had to point out some of the charges once again. You are changing the subjuct because you are not telling the truth. No one will back what you said. Name one or shut up! Rik


----------



## willyhunting (Apr 21, 2006)

It wasn't too long ago that Casey left his vaunted book on someone else's boat overnight. Not saying it was kosher, in fact, it was pretty shi11y but copies were made. 

With that being said, how can he call out anybody about "his numbers" out of his "monstrous book" being out in the public domain, when he is responsible for leaving it out for the taking?


----------



## Kosta (May 22, 2004)

*Rik's spots produce*

Rik, Just look at the photos, you have certainly put many smiles on anglers faces and also expressions of self inflicted pain (all good). For that reason anglers keep coming back for more glory and abuse to endure what the ocean has to offer, not to mention untold expendetures on equipment, tackle and tactics. Thank you for providing an "edge" on the tactics part of the equation. 
Like others on this board, I have been at it for 25 years as a recreational fisherman and learn more every year from people on this board who share the same passion and want to help each other suceed, especially knowing the entry fee for offshore fishing.

Another thanks to Mont for creating a vehicle that allows us to positively support each other in the quest for "smiles", or that "self inflicted pain" from a hard fight we all desire.

Mahiseeker, Let me know if you need a wing man, camera man, or bait boy when you bring the talented deck hands along. I can be any of the three. 
Mike, I called your cell but it just rang and rang...sounded like bubbles. hmm.


----------



## Kosta (May 22, 2004)

*Fish pics*

Mike, a few


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*thanks Rik!*

here some more!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*how many?????*

Recognize this spot???


----------



## bioman (Jul 6, 2005)

*thanks rik*

heres our last trip 
you know we have tons of picts were just not as pretty as some


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks Guys! Gonna need a biger book! That is what we are planning anyway!
Good to talk to you on the phone Carl! I was pretty sure you never purchased
any readings but just did not want to say without speaking to you. I am backing
what you say totally. Rik


----------



## txpitdog (Jul 17, 2006)

Here's mine! Caught at the spot we stop at first every time.


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Rik, thanks again. 
Good luck,
Carl


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

my book is on its way


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

Here is a nice Dolphin I caught with Rik on one of the spots in his book. Mucho Gracias to Rik! I have learned a ton from him and I'm not finished. This one placed first in the Hall of Fame this year and put a little jingle in my pocket. I look forward to fishing more of the spots in his book. Thanks again Rik


----------



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

these big girls were taken 6-6-2009 on one of yourspots out of Galveston. 
Rik: I need your 2008 book and your 2009 book as soon as it's ready.Please shoot me a pm.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Photos*

We are getting some great photos for Rik's 2010 book. We want to feature at least 50 2coolers (and family/friends) in next year's edition. About a dozen slots are taken so we have room for a lot more.

Mike


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks Guys! Thanks Joey! Had a blast fishing with you! You reilly whipped that Dorado quick and deserved that win! Rik


----------



## waterworx (Jul 23, 2009)

*Father and sons snapper of a lifetime.*

Rik, I want to thank you for your book. I have fished the gulf for the0last 28yrs and after your book I was able to catch not only my personal best but my 8yr old son's personal best snappers (2 each) which he (my son) should be able to beat with your 2010 book. Our snappers were between 15 and 17lbs. These were the ONLY 6 red sapper we caught using your book. The memories of my son struggling to reel in his snapppers will be with me forever. I cannot thank you enough. Feel free to use these pictures in your 2010 book. Thanks, Randy (waterworx)


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Photos*

Keep up the success stories and send photos to me so they can be used in the 2010 book. Next year's book will have at least three times more photos than the 2009 (which was chock full of photos, especially 2coolers).

Mike


----------



## High Seas Drifter (Sep 7, 2008)

All these are from spots that are in rik's book.


----------



## miguel4 (Aug 12, 2005)

I think some of you are missing the point of "models"....Big time!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

miguel4 said:


> I think some of you are missing the point of "models"....Big time!


Well then why dont you clarify it for us professor.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Models*

There is no better model than a 2cooler or his family/friends with a great fish photo. PERIOD!



miguel4 said:


> I think some of you are missing the point of "models"....Big time!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> Well then why dont you clarify it for us professor.


he's probably talking about my submission a while back.. can't remember if it was for this book or Hiltons... maybe I should enter it here? LOL


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Snapper at one of the spots*

Here is a picture from one of the hotspots where we brought up some big snapper


----------

